# Why a Long sight bar? Ordering a sight.



## Howlemup (Apr 28, 2014)

I just made the switch over to compound freestyle and am going to order a sight. Just wanted to hear the logic behind the long sight bars like 9” and longer. Also, be honest. How many of you actually use the full length of the sight bar on those longer bars? Just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

I use mine to match up my peep sight for a perfect - or near perfect- eclipse. Its also handy to take off to put in the case for transportation purposes. No I do not use the full length. I have mine at around 6" of the 9" bar. They simply open up more options. vs a fixed sight.


----------



## Howlemup (Apr 28, 2014)

Boatman71 said:


> I use mine to match up my peep sight for a perfect - or near perfect- eclipse. Its also handy to take off to put in the case for transportation purposes. No I do not use the full length. I have mine at around 6" of the 9" bar. They simply open up more options. vs a fixed sight.


I guess I should have clarified a little. I know the basics like what you described in your post. I guess what I’m wanting to know is should I order a 6” bar or a 9” bar. What advantages do I get with the extra 3” or even longer? Thanks


----------



## Jmcbailey (Oct 27, 2016)

The longer the bar the more accuracy, but more hold induced motion. 

I use the entire 9 inches to align peep diameter to scope diameter (or field of views).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

With 9" you have 3" more options to set up yout sight instead of 6".
The one and only disadvantage of a 9" sight is a slightly higher weight .


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Go with the 9, you may use it or you may not, it totally is up to you and how your bow performs. Rather have it not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Lancaster was having a close out on Sure-Locs. Still great sights.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Why not the longer sight bar? I have the 9" and have the mount set back to the front holes and the sight bar set to the 2nd notch so using 6 or 7" depending how you figure length.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Only disadvantage of the longer bar is a little more weight and you'll need a slightly larger case to carry it.
In my opinion, the advantages outweigh both of those.
I have 9" bars on all my bows, I shoot them one inch in, number "2" setting on each to match my peep alignment and clear sight picture.

Helps to have a longer sight to zero in on your ideal lens and peep combo as well.


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a 9" bar and have it set at about the 5" mark. I used to shoot with it fully extended, because I thought it was more accurate.... I would get the occasional "*** was that", with a shot that was 4-6" off the mark. To me, having the bar in closer is more consistent and forgiving. I wish I gotten the 6". 

You could also check out this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKco7YjQS0Q


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I shoot mine at about the 4.5 inch mark to be honest with you. Heck it could be even closer than that. It has everythign to do with my sight picture and what I see. It shows a slower float which relaxes me and my shot is more consistent and all around better.

I also do it for shooting unknown distance 3D tourneys as well...... it has advantages there too.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe a lot of the old theories about the long bar being more accurate have been debunked. 

Take a look at the top shooters setups. Very few use the 9 inch bar. I don't know this to be fact but my guess would be that even the people that use the 6" bar and have it fully extended are in the minority. Just an observation.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Probably at the bottom of the list, or near the bottom, of items to worry about when selecting a sight. Personally, I'd just get the cheaper one; otherwise, just flip a coin.

As for the length you'll end up needing on the bow, it's a compromise between how still you can stay during the shot vs how still you can't stay during the shot . Levi Morgan explains it perfectly, IMO. If you torque tune, that's another factor in how far out or in it ends up, but apart from that it's mostly just how much you move and how much that bugs you when executing your shot.

I shoot with a recurve pin only (no scope or housing), which is considerably more forgiving of a wider float than a scope of any power, but even at that, the sweet spot with my 9" bar shibuya sight is out only about halfway. I'm old and can't hold as still as the young guys, but I'm good enough to allow it out at least that far. A 6" bar would be enough for me and my setup. 

The other very minor consideration is the height of the vertical bar. If you shoot a slow setup outdoors, you might run out of vertical adjustment downwards with, say, a 4" vertical bar, at longer yardages (say > 50 yards) with the sight all the way out to 9". That's pretty extreme, though, and only a problem for super low poundage shooters like myself....

I suppose if, later, the 9" bar proves itself to be too long, well, there's always the arrow saw..... 

lee.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

May as well say over and done with, but I looked up the cost difference of the models shown in Lancaster. Not a penny difference. Weight wise, one brand shows a whole whopping .48 ounces difference. So a 9" doesn't add to cost and the if having a 9" you back up your sight as much as you can with a 6". So why not buy the 9"?


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

When I bought an Axcel Ax3000, I custom ordered it with a 12" extension.

For several years, I shot it with full extension and no lens.

Advantage-- sight radius
Disadvantage -- torque amplified

Add a lens. Then comes the need to match lens power and clarifier power to get the best target image.

Along the way, I ended up pulling the sight way in -- which means that a lot of that 12" bar extends behind the riser. That means it is very visible in my field of view.

Now here's the surprise advantage that I would have never guessed. The part of the bar that is back in my face gives me feedback about letting the bow settle before I start looking through the lens. This allows me to shoot a very high power lens without getting bothered by apparent excess motion in the lens. Draw to anchor. Let it settle. Align a stable sight picture and it just sits there. All I have left to do is to execute without disturbing that stable sight picture.

Had you asked me before-- I would have said that rear bar would just be a distraction. Never would I have guessed it could be useful.

Like anything else, it would depend on whether you incorporate it into your shot process. It works for me.

BTW: no this isn't the only cue that I use to asss how well the the bow is settling. But it also helps me avoid the tendency to force the sight picture to happen.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

As stated above, the ability to focus my scope lens by moving it in or out for optimal clarity.


----------



## gavintanouye (Oct 9, 2017)

The theory behind a longer Sight Bar I was told when I first started shooting was to align the peep sight with the scope or sight by moving the bar/sight in and out. The inside ring of the peep should match up to the ring of the scope or sight. That way you know you are "sight picture" is lined up and you are not torquing the bow. The distance of how far the sight is extended depends on the size of the peep. For me I use a 1/32nd peep sight and a 1 3/8" Scope, I use a Sure-Loc sight with a 9" bar that is extended only 2/3rds of the way out on my target bow. However on my 3D bow I shoot with a 1/16th peep sight and I have my Spot Hogg Hogg It 5 Pin sight fully extended 6.5" out to align the peep and sight properly.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

9" extension 1 hole from end, 1/32 peep no clarifier & 6X tru-spot lens & a DS Advantage target sight. Fits peep perfect & make lens clear. Better to have the length & not need it than want it & not have it, no special case needed just push extension in to bow & put in bow case.


----------

